# Company Selling Zombie Preparedness Kit For $24,000



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ATLANTA (CBS Atlanta) -* Preparing for a zombie apocalypse does pay off, but it's hard work. Although battling the hordes of eBay bidders and gathering everything piecemeal could be one preferred method, an Illinois-based company has created an easier way.
Optics Planet created a one-stop solution for zombie battlers everywhere called Z.E.R.O.
Z.E.R.O., short for Zombie Extermination, Research and Operations, is a kit that contains everything someone would need to keep alive in the end times. Initially priced at $31,375, the kit has been discounted to $23,999 with delivery available to the customer's home or armed complex.
The kit contains a number of items for standard survival, including a first aid kit, an entire box of batteries, solar panel, and several packs to carry gear.
Optics Planet also includes science equipment such as syringes, a few beakers, and a microscope. The company, however, warns that customers should "search for a cure or you'll search for a grave."

http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2012/07/26/company-selling-zombie-preparedness-kit/


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Total ripoff, i've been selling this kit from my armed compound for $23,998 with free shipping! Mention the coupon code: 'HotSauce' and get a free pocket vagina.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Let your neighbors stock up on food, water, etc, all you'll have to stock up on is AMMO


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

There better be a German Shepard in that kit.... nvm.... I already got one!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

_"Nice backdrop. You got a Meth lab in your basement ?_ "
LMAO!!! Low, but funny!!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

LECSniper said:


> Nice backdrop. You got a Meth lab in your basement ?


Hahahahahahahah... I actually garden with my greenhouses


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Hope you stocked up on Frito's and Jiffy Pop.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

BxDetSgt said:


> Hope you stocked up on Frito's and Jiffy Pop.


Doritos actually.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Total ripoff, i've been selling this kit from my armed compound for $23,998 with free shipping! Mention the coupon code: 'HotSauce' and get a free pocket vagina.


You had 263 at "pocket vagina".


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Q5-TPR said:


> Ammo and fur coated chain saw are already in stock at my house... Those of you that have met him, know...... [DO NOT PET means DO NOT PET], IDIOTS!!!!!!


Lacking in the K9 department currently. Had to have my doberman put down last October and the wife's Puggle just doesn't cut it. The dobie was just slightly protective of my kids. Only bit 5 or 6 people.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Amateurs...no real prepper would buy all their gear from one company. Besides the only cure I'm interested in giving zekes is 55 or 230 grains.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Let your neighbors stock up on food, water, etc, all you'll have to stock up on is AMMO


As long as you have weapons and ammunition, you keep what you have and get what you need.


----------

